# New years Resolutions?



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Anyone?

Still contemplating...


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I have many,but these are the primary goals:

To run a half marathon,full marathon,6 10K's and 10 5K's. Also to drop my running times on a 10K to under 45 minutes and finish a marathon at under 4 hours.

Jim


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Making Tapkaara a Mozart fan.


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

practice at least 2 hours a day, outside of other stuff lol.


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

My new years resolution is pretty simple.
Im going to increase my classical collection with 12 cds each year.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Walk more and spend less money on opera DVDS . The latter will require iron resolution.


----------



## colin (Sep 7, 2009)

Stop Smoking, exercise more, and eat Healthy. Dont phone me in the middle of solveigs song or an irate overweight man may give you severe verbal


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

colin said:


> Stop Smoking, exercise more, and eat Healthy.


Sounds boring to me, Colin. If the experts are anything to go by soon we're all be up to our lips in water anyway. Better make the most of the time we still have left.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually don't make resolutions, but this year I'm resolved to not let anything stop me from the cardio workout I get when I flail around my living room to hard rock. I always feel better when I do and it's fun. It's got to be done almost every day or there will be no results. I already eat a fairly healthy diet. To feel younger I think I have to act younger.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Weston said:


> To feel younger I think I have to act younger.


Depends on how young. Daily I see some twenty and thirty somethings acting like 10 and 12 yr olds as well as dressing like them


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely find more time to compose.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Same as a few people here. Do more (read:any) exercise. A couple of years of hardly any proper excersise and sitting down playing guitar for long stretches is seriously affecting my health/stamina. I plan on starting going running at least twice a week, hopefully everyday, and doing some other cardio as well. And also find some time to play the piano at least one day a week.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

_*TO SEEK THE HOLY GRAIL *_


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almost no more Mahler (unless I can get more of Levine's recordings!), significantly more opera, and always more music by composers I've never heard (though that's just more of the same from me anyway).

Happy New Year everybody!

WV


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Well this year I hope I can summon up the will to stop fooling around on the computer so much and actually make more time to compose, practice violin and piano, and read a good book now and then. 
In other words my New Year's Resolution is to be a better administrator of time. 
So, happy new year to everyone!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

andruini said:


> Well this year I hope I can summon up the will to stop fooling around on the computer so much and actually make more time to compose, practice violin and piano, and read a good book now and then.
> In other words my New Year's Resolution is to be a better administrator of time.
> So, happy new year to everyone!


Oh, I'll add that to my resolution(s). Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I will try to be more modest but it's hard to be humble when you are perfect in every way!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I am going to stop smoking. 3 more cigarettes and I am done. I am getting to where I hate smoking so much. I used to smoke because I liked it, but now I smoke because the cravings. 

I am done.


----------



## Jib (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not really going to take up any major New Year's resolutions. Especially since I think they are really overrated in my opinion. No offense to anyone who likes doing resolutions, you're entitled to do so.

Regardless...Happy New Year Twenty-Ten, Everybody!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I will spend more time IRL.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Quit smoking
2. Get back into composing
3. Perform Brahm's and Prokofiev sonatas, and Chopin, Ligeti, Scriabin and Rachmaninoff etudes.


----------



## ConcertVienna (Sep 9, 2009)

my new years resolution is to start jogging every morning, as long as the temperature outside is above 10 degree. so far, i haven't had the chance to prove my iron will.

beside this, i am very, very resolute to listen attentively to my inner voices and care less for other people's opinions.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Mozartgirl92 said:


> My new years resolution is pretty simple.
> Im going to increase my classical collection with 12 cds each year.


I average out about two CDs a week.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've quite smoking (cold turkey, if you know what that means) everything. Cigarettes, Cigars, Marijuana, even stuff as light as hookah tobacco. It's been about two weeks now, and I've done just fine.

The only stimulant I use nowadays is coffee, and that's about three cups to every five days.


----------



## Vic (Sep 2, 2009)

OK.
Run more.
Play more Football (women's).
Listen to more music.
Don't start a PhD. (helps to achieve all the others I guess)
Become a teacher.
Stop drinking 3 litres of diet coke per day.
Do not replace diet coke with Martini, but with healthy tea.
Stop wasting time on the internet.
Go to more concerts.
Relax.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Vic said:


> Stop wasting time on the internet.


You have made an excellent start. Carry on.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Quit smoking & lose some weight. Hard thing to do at the same time, I know, but I'll do it one step at a time...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I hoped there'd be a thread on this topic to bump - though I have a feeling that there was another more recent one. 

Never mind. I like making New Year's Resolutions, but I don't carve them in stone. I like looking back over the year and seeing how many of my year's *Plans and Fancies* I accomplished. In 2014, I wanted to take a violin exam, hold a Ruby Wedding Buffet, and redecorate the lounge. I did them! But I didn't visit Walsingham, go swimming or cycling even once, or 'worry less' - with all Taggart's ops, I ended up worrying *more*! :lol:

*New Year's Resolutions 2015*: Take my grade 4 violin exam to give me a focus for improved playing & understanding of theory; go to bed half an hour earlier; try to go for a walk most days to improve litheness; go to York for the Early Music Festival (if Sis can hold the fort at home); and invite a bunch of friends over for supper.

How about you?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Quite a few of the posters in this thread seem to have vanished - wonder if it was because they implemented their resolution of not coming on the internet so much? 

Others seem to have gone on to greater things...


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

One of my 2015 resolutions is to take a break from acquiring more music -- and to focus on the music that's already in my collection.

I'm shooting for a six-month no-buying period. After that, I'll re-evaluate. But the goal is to spend less time, money, and energy _getting_ music and more time _listening_ to music.

Of course, participating on a board like TC is likely counter-productive to my goal. A bit like trying to give up alcohol while hanging out at a bar. Temptation EVERYWHERE. 

But I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JACE said:


> *One of my 2015 resolutions is to take a break from acquiring more music -- and to focus on the music that's already in my collection.*
> 
> I'm shooting for a six-month no-buying period. After that, I'll re-evaluate. But the goal is to spend less time, money, and energy _getting_ music and more time _listening_ to music.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Good luck with that. Giving up the car and walking cross country is next?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Take up Heroin.

Seriously, New Years resolutions are silly. Just push yourself to do what you need to do on a daily basis. It makes life simpler.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Getting in shape, and saving more money wise.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Post more. And beat HPowder's score.

In fact, I have extremely important exams. This is my definite goal.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Take up Heroin.
> 
> Seriously, New Years resolutions are silly. Just push yourself to do what you need to do on a daily basis. It makes life simpler.


Some people, including me, find it helpful to have a start line; and a target plan is always motivating.

Okay, New Year's Resolutions don't suit *you*.
But dare I suggest that *what doesn't suit you* isn't *necessarily* 'silly'? :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Take up Heroin.
> 
> Seriously, New Years resolutions are silly. Just push yourself to do what you need to do on a daily basis. It makes life simpler.


I just came back from my local chemist. I needed a prescription.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm gonna make a gratitude/memory jar where I'll put notes throughout the year about stuff that happens to me. Meant to open it up on New Years Eve of that year, so I would open mine Dec. 31, 2015. I figured that 2015 would be a pretty much the biggest year of my life, so why not do something to commemorate it?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovely idea, Huilu! :tiphat:

Some New Year plans can give a shape to the year. One year I decided to declutter my house by taking something to the recycling tip every month, or giving something to charity. It certainly made for a tidy house, and made me look at my possessions with an analytical eye.

About 25 years ago, when we briefly lived in the south-east of England, we decided to take a trip every month to the beauty spot featured on our appointments calendar (in Kent, Surrey, Sussex and Hampshire); we would then write it up, and afterwards stick the small calendar picture above our log entries. It made us get out and about and gave us some great memories. My favourite is when we took our Airedale puppy to the pantiles in Tunbridge Wells, where there was an RSPCA collecting box in the shape of a sitting cocker spaniel. Our puppy barked and barked at it, and drew a laughing crowd around us. :lol:

When we moved to Norfolk, we tried to do the same, but only managed the first six months. Still, it helped us to get to know our new home area.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

New Year's Resolution added in haste - do not leave the kitchen to post on TC or your rice dish may be a bit crisp at the edges!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ingélou said:


> . . . do not leave the kitchen to post on TC or your rice dish may be a bit crisp at the edges!


I draw a fine line between cooking and being online ... I can do both, but I never do both at the same time. I take my cooking that serious. Being online is just icing on the cake ... and sometimes I like my cake without icing. 

Resolutions? I don't ever make any - those I made in prior years never got completed, let alone started in many cases.

Kh ♫


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Good luck with that. Giving up the car and walking cross country is next?


I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. 

No plans to give up the car for now...

But I did love this book when I read it as a teen:


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy New Year! Have a heathy wonderful year with the music you prefer around you!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Morimur said:


> Take up Heroin.
> 
> Seriously, New Years resolutions are silly. Just push yourself to do what you need to do on a daily basis. It makes life simpler.


Push yourself? Sounds like a lot of work. I'd rather just get a pusher...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't make New Year's resolutions. That way I never break New Year's resolutions. 

Anyway, as the clock approaches midnight I have an urge to purchase one more CD and the only one in my sights right now is Lalo's Symphony Espanol. We'll see if I hold out or cave in. 2:45 to go.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My New Years Resolution is to either take my posting up a notch or to slow it down a notch.

A couple of long swigs of Jameson Irish Whisky should show me the way.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I find that I never keep my New Year's resolutions. I think few people ever do. The only year I ever kept my resolution was when I resolved to make no resolutions that year. Oops. Wait a minute. Resolving to make no resolutions is itself a resolution, so it was broken faster than any other.

Since then I've made resolutions a few times. I've never kept them. 

Now, instead of resolutions, I (sometimes) decide on something I'll make an effort at. I do, usually, make the effort for a while. Other than trying to moderate my eating (which I'm always trying, with some success and some failure) and keeping up my exercising (which is not too hard for me because I feel so much better when I'm exercising regularly) I've got nothing special in mind as a try-to for 2015. 

I'll do a lot of stuff, but none of it is resolutions: I'll walk up and down the sides of mountains (my purpose in life, as noted on another thread), I'll snorkel and dive and paddle a kayak, I'll take a shot at climbing a 14er (walk-up, no technical climbing, and no big deal if I don't make it).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Better work ethic

Less over-eating.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> My New Years Resolution is to either take my posting up a notch or to slow it down a notch.
> 
> A couple of long swigs of Jameson Irish Whisky should show me the way.


You should do both: slow it down a notch as you near your 10,000th post - only 48 to go now; then don't keep us up in suspense waiting all night for the final oomph! :lol:

Edit: only 46 to go now!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I must resolve not to cumber TC threads more than once or twice a day. It's just too exciting for a retired schoolmarm. But this resolution is unkeepable, knowing as I do the strength of my TC addiction.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Just to keep on keepin' on.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

After what happened to Florida State on January 1, I'm no longer motivated to "keep on keepin' on."

I tried the poison, "sugar" in my coffee this morning, but I'm still as good as new.

Perhaps some beef will get the job done. If it kills me, I will update this fact later.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1. Implement a diplomatic solution for lasting peace in the Middle East
2. Become the first person to walk on Mars
3. Execute an experiment for the direct detection of dark matter
4. Lose 10 pounds


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm 3 days into my New Years resolution of being kinder to people and patient with those I find a little--but I mustn't say it. I think I've been very successful at this goal so far..


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm taking a cue from András Schiff and aiming to play some Bach first thing every morning for my "mental hygiene."


----------

